# Grimm's Twin Build



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I figured instead of doing the same old posts like i usually do I'd try to make a DIY video. 

Here is part 1






Hope you guys like it! Might be a while before I get the "planted" video out since it is getting cold and I may not be able to find enough stuff to fill this tank anytime soon. I'll keep you updated either way.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

So I watched your video looks like its pretty good. I couldn't hear the sound because the girl is sleeping and very mean while she sleeps in the middle of the night, so ill watch it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

The only thing better than contruction threads are DIY video's  great post man!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Really like the videos Grimm keep them coming. The tank looks good to. I like the idea of the tanks sitting side by side and the siphon tube.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! Your tanks look amazing...


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep it up!


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

"Oh, yeah!" Hey....Kool Aid!


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for finally showing me how to do the sloping pond. This is my favorite style of pond but for some reason has outsmarted me at every build!


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

when is the next video coming because i don't want to ask any questions till I see it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice vid...good work. Nice vivs too. Couple of questions about the clay background... First how does it hold up with water running down it or even just misting? Does it get soft and have milky water running down it into the false bottom. I wanna try the method but I want to do a drip wall but not have drip degrade the background. Lastly I noticed you didn't really make any planters, or caves or other stuff with the clay...maybe thats just a creative choice and if so thats cool still looks good but I would be all about doing things like that...Is there a practical reason why you didn't like something about the clay/method makes that hard or impossible? Or just creative choice with nothing limiting the option to do otherwise and have it work well?

Lasty one small suggestion, maybe something you already plan to do actually...with the 2 vivs together like that and especially since one has the black frame and one is just visible glass it seems to me they may look better if you put a small black strip of wood or something obscuring that gap and the difference in the tanks. It would be a little more of a sharp divide between the 2 tanks looking like 1...but I think overall it might look better. Just my opinion you may feel different...just throwing it out there


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

brien said:


> So I watched your video looks like its pretty good. I couldn't hear the sound because the girl is sleeping and very mean while she sleeps in the middle of the night, so ill watch it again tomorrow morning.





VPardoel said:


> The only thing better than contruction threads are DIY video's  great post man!





-Jex- said:


> Really like the videos Grimm keep them coming. The tank looks good to. I like the idea of the tanks sitting side by side and the siphon tube.





Mitch said:


> Awesome! Your tanks look amazing...





chinoanoah said:


> Keep it up!





GregF said:


> "Oh, yeah!" Hey....Kool Aid!





eldalote2 said:


> Thank you for finally showing me how to do the sloping pond. This is my favorite style of pond but for some reason has outsmarted me at every build!


Thanks all you guys. Glad you enjoyed it.



brien said:


> when is the next video coming because i don't want to ask any questions till I see it.


And I'm not quite sure buddy. I'm going to mix up my substrate tomorrow, then I'll try adding some cuttings, a few broms and pups, a mini orchid, and all my mosses. It may look somewhat complete after this weekend, but I'd like to add a few more things before I make the finished video. We'll see how generous I feel when sunday rolls around though  haha



Dendro Dave said:


> Very nice vid...good work. Nice vivs too. Couple of questions about the clay background... First how does it hold up with water running down it or even just misting? Does it get soft and have milky water running down it into the false bottom. I wanna try the method but I want to do a drip wall but not have drip degrade the background. Lastly I noticed you didn't really make any planters, or caves or other stuff with the clay...maybe thats just a creative choice and if so thats cool still looks good but I would be all about doing things like that...Is there a practical reason why you didn't like something about the clay/method makes that hard or impossible? Or just creative choice with nothing limiting the option to do otherwise and have it work well?
> 
> Lasty one small suggestion, maybe something you already plan to do actually...with the 2 vivs together like that and especially since one has the black frame and one is just visible glass it seems to me they may look better if you put a small black strip of wood or something obscuring that gap and the difference in the tanks. It would be a little more of a sharp divide between the 2 tanks looking like 1...but I think overall it might look better. Just my opinion you may feel different...just throwing it out there


After a few days/weeks, the clay begins to harden and cure. It will withstand super high humidity and heavy misting, but constant moisture is a no-no. I did a test run with a chunk of cured clay and it began to flake and turn slimy within a few hours. People here keep saying clay is fine under constant moisture, but I dissagree because it really depends on the clay mixture. I'm not saying you wont be able to do it successfully, but make sure to do a long test run on the clay of choice before building the viv. If you take a look at my 1st build, you will see all the struggles I had with colapses because the clay absorbed to much water.

As for the design of the background, for these 2 tanks Ive kept things relatively simple and I'll let the planting do the "talking". And to be honest both of these are "test" tanks to increase my viv building experience for my next tank. I wasnt joking in the video, my next tank will be a custom made, dual sided sliding door 4x3x2' peninsula tank. My real masterpiece 

I used the 1st tank to test the background and plants with a running water feature, and the 2nd tank as you may have noticed only has a still pond. Basically I already know that I will be choosing a running water feature in future, however I might as well try this method to decrease overall maintenance.

And finally, as for the "filler gap", it may be something to think about, however I am going to need access to the back of the 1st tank regularly. I may come up with something that can be removed easily though. A higher priority on my list is to add a filler piece underneth both tanks so they fit flush with eachother. My rack has a small lip around the perimeter, and it makes the tanks slope slightly towards the middle. The gap will be brough down to nothing but the glass sooner then later. Thanks for the input, I appreciate it!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I had a lazy weekend so I dont have a progress video, since I didnt make any progress at all ...As an excuse, "I was letting the clay cure" haha I also finished my 2nd silicone hinged glass top, so I guess that counts as minimal progress.

I'll try and get the substrate mixed up tonight and maybe add some of the background plants. The cold weather puts a damper on my enthusiasm and productivity haha Sorry


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the slow building process, it has been tough to find plants that suit a tank this small. I have the majority of the planting done, and the 2nd/final video will be finished shortly. Before I finish the video I would like to get a few more broms mounted as it is looking bare at the moment. At least all my vines are growing in nicely, moss is acclimating, and all my other cuttings are rooting.

In any case, here are a few teaser pics of some of the awesome miniatures I picked up before they were planted. All of the tags are about 1” in width for size reference.

Teeniest of the bunch...









Cutting from an amazing 40 year old plant. It took me a solid 2 hours to cut away the epiweb since I wanted this in my viv badly. Flowers are purple and have a very strong cinnamon smell. Soon to bloom too!


















I only managed to use about 25% of this in this viv. The rest will be saved for my next project.









This is the only orchid that I won’t be using in this viv. It’s a little big and I can’t pick a good spot for it...Next project also.









If you are familiar with my 1st viv, then I bet you will guess where this macodes will be planted to give the mirrored effect...









Amazing leaves!









I’ll try and hurry up and finish for everyone.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is the 2nd/final video!


----------



## dafunk5446 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Grimm, As soon as I heard you talking I thought "this guys from Alberta". Ha, I mean that in a good way man, I grew up in Wainwright. Glad to see another Canadian on here.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post the videos. It was helpful to see the process!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nate Mcfin said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the videos. It was helpful to see the process!


Thanks man, at least 1 person enjoyed it lol


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome work man. Thanks for the videos very informative!

Assaf


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wonderful!! Thanks for making these vids. I love how the last one ends with frog cameos


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great vids man.... I subscribed... I'm amphibeos


----------



## JAG (Oct 9, 2010)

Grimm what do you use for light above the 2 tanks?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I just subbed too, username is "nophwa".

Post a vid of the Vents in there.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Loved it...especially having people only ask "intelligent" questions..had to chuckle with that one...as you say: you can't fix stupid... Great idea to mirror image the tanks...did you make the pond area simply for the humidity because it is hidden, yet safe...your love of plants is obvious...any suggestions for broms that are sized for the 20G for breeding purposes that will not outgrow their location until they pup?? How difficult is it to have those orchids sent to the US?? A list of appropriate sized orchids would be a terrific idea...here in Maryland there is a very active Orchid Society, so it would be a great source for the right varieties...enough questions...very artful and enjoyed the vids...Judy S How did you use the epiweb--no explanation of where and how it was integrated into the planting area....


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

JAG said:


> Grimm what do you use for light above the 2 tanks?


I think I already posted this on your youtube, but I use a single 48" fluorescent fixture for each shelf. Each fixture has 2 T8 GE Daylight 6500K bulbs. They are working magic for my tanks  and for 50$ each they arent to expensive either.

Next summer I might switch them out for T5 fixtures however, since my temps can get a little high.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

chinoanoah said:


> I just subbed too, username is "nophwa".
> 
> Post a vid of the Vents in there.


Haha I would, but they are so small, and my videocam is so shitty, that they would just look like litte moving pixels. I'll take some pics of them for sure though. They dont seem to be scared and are usually easy to find. Funny thing is my Leucs hide more then these guys and they are 10 times the size.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres a quick update.

Everything is growing in nicely, except the orchid that was planted above the hut. It began to turn black and drop leaves so I removed it asap. Other then that its beginning to look better. 










And at last some pictures of the inhabitants. Sorry about the quality. They were all taken through the glass since these little guys go into hiding the second I open the top.

Runt of the group... He is constantly looking and picking up things to eat so no worries here. He is the most bold also, I can always spot him in the open!










And the rest of them...





































Tried to get a group shot, but the 4th vent was hiding throughout my entire photoshoot.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome job. I got alot of great ideas for my second build. Thanks


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> Awesome job. I got alot of great ideas for my second build. Thanks


Thanks bud. Its definitely not my best tank, or the most complicated, but I'm using it as a learning project. Im still tossing ideas around for my next big display tank and building these helps me sort things out in my mind.


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Grimm I know you werent to keen on answering "stupid" questions but I cant help but wonder how you actually siphon the water out from below your false bottom. Ive only got to tanks under my belt and I have designed them to actually have a pump underneath the falsebottom which is able to pump the water out in the case that I would need to drain it and or circulate it for a water feature. What im wondering is what exactly do you do to siphon out the water? To me it seems even if one end of the tubing was submerged underwater in the false bottom the other end that i put into a container at lower height under water also would not siphon unless you first filled the entire tube with water....i feel dumb.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Its just a simple syphon. I used to suck on the other end until the water began flowing out. Now I have a little hose attachment that I squeeze by hand and it makes its own suction, keeping my mouth away from dirty water.


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> Its just a simple syphon. I used to suck on the other end until the water began flowing out. Now I have a little hose attachment that I squeeze by hand and it makes its own suction, keeping my mouth away from dirty water.


Okay thats what I figured. Any images of that little dohickey you use to keep your mouth away?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here it is.

Siphon Starter Bulb


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

singhm29 said:


> Okay thats what I figured. Any images of that little dohickey you use to keep your mouth away?


I use a Tom Aquatics Aqua-lifter dosing pump as a siphon---got rid of ol' Betsy the manual pump. It has a tube that sucks water into the unit and then another that flushes water out. 

Once the unit's entrance and exit tubes are full of waste water, I pull out the exit tube from the unit and let it drain out into the waste water container. 

Then I reconnect the exit tube and wait until more water fills the exit tube and repeat the process until all the water is drained from the false bottom. 
It makes it much more efficient than just letting the pump do all the work as it works slowly.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great update Grimm! I think those Borja Ridge vents are every bit as lovely as my Amazonicus.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, those tanks really filled in nice. They look awesome next to each other way to go.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a 100mm Macro lenz to use on my Canon xti for Christmas...Figured I'd try and get a couple shots with it while posting a quick update. Im still getting used to it, but I'm really liking it so far.

Taken through the glass, no tripod.









No tripod again...These buggers are to fast to get a tripod setup anyways!









Here is some of the growth from the clay.









And some growth from the cork bark.










My first brom to bloom inside one of my vivs. The flowers have now all died off, but there are 2 pups starting to poke out the base.









And one bonus pic from my other tank. Using a tripod, and remote shutter, through glass.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Does a bromeliad usually pup after flowing? One of mine just flowered and I don't see any shoots or anything.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Amazing pictures! Does a bromeliad usually pup after flowing? One of mine just flowered and I don't see any shoots or anything.


Ive only had 2 broms flower so far, and they are both "mo peppa" type. About a month after they each flowered, they both threw out 2 pups.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> Ive only had 2 broms flower so far, and they are both "mo peppa" type. About a month after they each flowered, they both threw out 2 pups.


My broms never flower, but pup all the time.... why's that?


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

singhm29 said:


> Okay thats what I figured. Any images of that little dohickey you use to keep your mouth away?


this was linked in another thread on here, im gonna order one and see how it goes but for $2.99 HOW CAN YOU NOT

All Purpose Drill Water Pump


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Time for a little picture update. The twin is starting to grow in nicely, and the peperomia is crawling everywhere. Love the tiny round leaves!

And after 8 months I finally herd one of my Leucomelas call!!! Very happy!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Super pretty dude


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Lookin' great!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice GRIMM!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh wow that's gorgeous!

If you're ever in the mood for selling some peperomia cuttings.. lemme know


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

That tank turned out absolutly pimp!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice! 
I have a question, are the blades on the computer fans exposed?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing!......simply put.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 

More good news also.... Most of you know I recently took a trip down to the Dominican Republic. Anyways, turns out my boss gave me all of my holiday pay at once that I have accumulated over the past year and a half....Needless to say, I'll be buying my peninsula tank this week  It'll either be a 120, or 150 gallon. Havent made up my mind yet. The 150 would be nice, but trying to do tank maintenance from the top might be to difficult in a 30" tall tank. The dual sided sliding door tank I previously designed would end up costing me more then a completed 120 with all the bells and whistles added. And that doesnt include the bass and canopy that I would have to get custom made to accomodate the tank. I think it'll still look incredible once I'm done though!

If anyone has a top opening 30" high 150 gallon tank, pipe up and let me know if they are easy to work on.



Arpeggio said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous!
> 
> If you're ever in the mood for selling some peperomia cuttings.. lemme know


About a week before I took these shots I sold 30$ worth of pep and vine cuttings. I would sell you some but due to the country difference its outa the question.


And thanks Demonic. Your awesome tanks helped me out a lot when I first started.


----------

